# Daily Chat



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Isn't there a thread to just chat a little without starting a new thread because it's not worth it?

We could just post our thoughts of the moment...

Rules could be...

No politics, start a new thread instead
No financial / money / investment / REIT / etc.
Basically, no discussions about subjects that should be posted in the appropriate section of the forum
You cannot be off-topic in this thread as there's no formal topic, you can change subject whenever you wish
The post is not worth a thread
I'm curious what will be the range of topics that will end up being discussed here (if people participate).

-----

So I'll start with my thoughts this morning.

I was scrolling on my phone in Yahoo Finance and I stumbled upon this ad. It seems like I've managed to have enough variety in my interests so that targeted ads are completely clueless?

I've watched and read a lot of content in Spanish lately, but it's just a language I'm currently learning and improving. When it's not in Spanish, my computer is in English and every search I do is in English.

But my mother tongue is French, so it's fun for me to see a targeted ad in Spanish about learning French! (It's saying "It's a good moment to learn French!)

I guess I don't need much to make me smile in the morning.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ It's raining in Toronto, Ontario, Canada at the moment and it sucks. And just read the Weathernetwork, the entire month of May is gonna to be rainy so that sucks too. End of rant (and sorry for the damper).


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Oil change done on the weekend so getting insurance and putting the summer car (VW golf) back on the road today!


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

May the Force with you ALL !


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ You mean "--- --- ----- be ---- --- ---!"?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrBlackhill said:


> Isn't there a thread to just chat a little without starting a new thread because it's not worth it?
> 
> We could just post our thoughts of the moment...
> 
> ...


I get french ads sometimes and even french youtube videos recommended. I don't consume much french content. Maybe my IP occasionally shows as being in Montreal.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ It's raining in Toronto, Ontario, Canada at the moment and it sucks. And just read the Weathernetwork, the entire month of May is gonna to be rainy so that sucks too. End of rant (and sorry for the damper).


When weather is like this, I just try to seize it when it is nice. Saturday was supposed to be rainy, but I went on a nice long bike ride and it was beautiful.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

cainvest said:


> Oil change done on the weekend so getting insurance and putting the summer car (VW golf) back


I did both my vehicles on the weekend. I decided years ago to no longer do them myself but prices have gone up, 85 + taxes for a truck so I hit canadian tire and did it myself for 25 (each).


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm having a lazy day. Day off from golf  Browsing the markets, checking my positions and looking for buys. Might even get dressed 🤣 so I can go out and maybe give the grass a trim when the markets close.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Raining here again. Empty pots on the front porch begging for some flower arrangements......artificial says the wife.

Looking after our son's dog for a bit and she sits in the front window and barks at every dog going by. Driving me nuts.

Just finished the series Ozark and now I am bored. I lost $150 to the online casino yesterday..........not happy about that.

Spent days cataloguing about 2000 vintage baseball cards into a collectibles spreadsheet. Sore back for days and now I don't know what to do with them.

I am terrified that I will press the wrong computer key and they will all disappear from the spreadsheet. I know nothing about spreadsheets......LOL.

I saved them for my son for over 30 years and he has no interest in them or any of the other stuff going back 40-50 years at all.

I told my 12 year old grandson about them and he asked if I could trade everything for 1 PSA Lebron James Gem Mint 10 rookie card.

Other than that........just another day in the Sags household.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Getting our convertible ready for the road and licensed. 2007 in pristine condition with 105K on the clock. Re-installed the battery in and started it up today. Still runs like a dream.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Retiredguy said:


> I did both my vehicles on the weekend. I decided years ago to no longer do them myself but prices have gone up, 85 + taxes for a truck so I hit canadian tire and did it myself for 25 (each).


You can really save some cash if you watch for oil sales at CT and brand rebates. Last time I got 5L of $60 syn oil for $17 each.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

cainvest said:


> You can really save some cash if you watch for oil sales at CT and brand rebates. Last time I got 5L of $60 syn oil for $17 each.


I paid $53, all in, to have my oil changed at Great Canadian last week. They sent me $15 coupon. Told me I had a slow leak on one tire so went off to Costco to have that fixed. Back to Costco this week for a tire rotation and balance.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

ian said:


> I paid $53, all in, to have my oil changed at Great Canadian last week. They sent me $15 coupon. Told me I had a slow leak on one tire so went off to Costco to have that fixed. Back to Costco this week for a tire rotation and balance.


Costco has food prices on oil too and they deliver. Kirkland brand has been tested to be as good as the big names.

$45 for 9.5L of synthetic


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

Birds are shitting on my car at an alarming rate. I think I need to trim the tree branches above my driveway.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

off.by.10 said:


> Birds are shitting on my car at an alarming rate. I think I need to trim the tree branches above my driveway.


😂


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

ian said:


> I paid $53, all in, to have my oil changed at Great Canadian last week. They sent me $15 coupon. Told me I had a slow leak on one tire so went off to Costco to have that fixed. Back to Costco this week for a tire rotation and balance.


I had a 49$ coupon for Minute Tune and when I showed up guy said he wouldn't do it for the coupon price but said he would do it for another $20. He said there's a 20 charge for trucks. I said it didn't say that on the coupon. Guy said we've been after head office to change it. He said I can do it now (I had appt) but won't do it for the coupon price. I left annoyed. I went to Mr lube. There was several cars in front of me and the guy approached and I asked how much for oil and filter. He said ill go ask the manager. Came back and said "about 85 plus taxes" I left annoyed. I went to an independant guy but affiliated with midas, and they had a sign out saying 49.99. I asked for a price ..."89 plus taxes." I pointed out the sign. He said its a gm truck it needs special oil. I left in discust. Its a 10 year old GM truck with a 6 cy, doesn't even take 5 liters of oil. I still have the filter wrenches, oil pan, car ramps, etc from yester year so did it myself and decided to do my second vehicle as well. 

All of the oil places were very busy as was Canadian tire, Save on Foods and Walmart. Lots of traffic moving about. Business reports say the economy is ramped way up. I'm on the Vancouver North Shore and things are really bustling here for sure.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

off.by.10 said:


> Birds are shitting on my car at an alarming rate. I think I need to trim the tree branches above my driveway.


Reminds me of the episode on Ozark where the girl spreads bags of birdseed all over the guy's custom painted Trans-Am with the T-roof off.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

sags said:


> Reminds me of the episode on Ozark where the girl spreads bags of birdseed all over the guy's custom painted Trans-Am with the T-roof off.


Great show. I'm currently hooked on 'Gangs of London' on AMC. New episodes are on Sunday nights.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewf said:


> *When weather is like this, I just try to seize it when it is nice.* Saturday was supposed to be rainy, but I went on a nice long bike ride and it was beautiful.


 ... yeah, like responding on CMF. 

Seriously, I got all my pots and planters lined up in the garden. But I'm not digging in mud.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

just finished aerating front lawn with one of those 2-prong core, step-on jobbies.
took about 1900 "stomps" I figure...🤪🤪


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ How big is your lawn and how long does that aerating job last? 2 months before the next snow fall?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Money172375 said:


> Costco has food prices on oil too and they deliver. Kirkland brand has been tested to be as good as the big names.
> 
> $45 for 9.5L of synthetic


FYI, Kirkland 5w30 syn is on sale for $30 for 2 × 4.73 L in MB.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful day out here, time to do some off road riding!


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Fishing season opens tomorrow ... woohoo!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I aerated and rolled the lawn annually. Hand picked the weeds, precisely cut the edges and had the lawn looking like a putting green.

When we sold the house the buyer commented on the lawn and asked me what to do to keep it that way.

A couple years later I drove by the house and the front lawn looked like a vacant lot in Detroit, Michigan.

Meh.........to each their own.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Beauty day here in Ontario.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

sags said:


> Beauty day here in Ontario.


Went for a nice walk today with the girlfriend.
Definitely beautiful.
Getting a little tan going.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

sags said:


> I aerated and rolled the lawn annually. Hand picked the weeds, precisely cut the edges and had the lawn looking like a putting green.
> 
> When we sold the house the buyer commented on the lawn and asked me what to do to keep it that way.
> 
> ...


Just yesterday we were walking by what used to be a friends house and I remarked to my wife how our friend used to keep it in mint condition. He sold about 4 yrs ago. Now its a sxxxhole, but would still fetch 1.5m.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

My wife and I usually go for a walk every morning and have a nice trail from our house which while in the city has a number of rural smaller properties. Anyways, we have taken to collecting asparagus hidden in the grass on the sides. While its a short season we manage to get enough for dinner. So good when fresh.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That's awesome. Where about are you to find "wild" asparagus for pickings? I presume this is different from mushroom pickings. Name of town would be enough.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

My favourite is wild strawberries.
They have the most amazing flavour, unfortunately they're the size of a tictac so they take forever to pick.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ That's awesome. Where about are you to find "wild" asparagus for pickings? I presume this is different from mushroom pickings. Name of town would be enough.





Beaver101 said:


> ^ That's awesome. Where about are you to find "wild" asparagus for pickings? I presume this is different from mushroom pickings. Name of town would be enough.


Okanagan area of BC


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Still awesome . I should investigate about retiring there. The only thing I get to pick here in Toronto are dandelions or unknown weeds from my yards.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> My favourite is wild strawberries.
> They have the most amazing flavour, unfortunately they're the size of a tictac so they take forever to pick.


 .. try growing them on your own, even in a flowerpot. Tastes alot better than the supermarkets ones (hot-house?).


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> .. try growing them on your own, even in a flowerpot. Tastes alot better than the supermarkets ones (hot-house?).


I did, but really with limited space I grow conventional strawberries, I do buy the high flavour plants rather than the large strawberry plants.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

We bought a hanging basket of strawberries from Walmart and they are the best strawberries I've ever had, I think.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Spudd said:


> We bought a hanging basket of strawberries from Walmart and they are the best strawberries I've ever had, I think.


Depending on the area stores can get some good product. Fresh strawberries of a "high flavour" variety blow away the cardboard you buy in the grocery store.
The local pick your own typically has 2 varieties, one for flavour, one for size.

But wild I've never had a farm strawberry as good as wild.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I just had to bring my basket of hanging strawberries and other plants in to protect them from the snow that may come. I was just driving in about 5 minutes of sleet snow. Typical May weather here.

Now it's hailing  snowing. I guess I am glad I took in the plants.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Yikes! And that's typical May weather in what? town in Alberta? Toronto is basking at 26c at the moment. Just came inside with a tan. Weather will drop though for the long weekend ... like from 33c to 15c Sunday to Monday. At least no snow. All my snow-shovels are long put away.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Yikes! And that's typical May weather in what? town in Alberta? Toronto is basking at 26c at the moment. Just came inside with a tan. Weather will drop though for the long weekend ... like from 33c to 15c Sunday to Monday. At least no snow. All my snow-shovels are long put away.


Th snow pretty much melted when It hit, just a little accumulation in my open recycle bin. The ground is wet now. we had 26c on the kind, but no it’s darn cold. We never put away our winter jacket or snow brushes.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have had some doses of heat and needed the AC in late afternoon. This morning beautiful and cool with an offshore breeze and humidity around 50%. Temp is 25 C.

We are planning to return to Canada in a month or so. Hoping it will open up a bit by then.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

When you enter a circular walking trail, do you go clockwise or counter clockwise ? Have been taking this trail in a park, 3 or 4 times a week early in the morning since pandemic. I always walk counter clockwise. I estimate about 85% doing this way. However, there are others going clockwise. It really bugs me that I have to walk through these people, especially there are a few narrow paths that force me to stop and let those people go pass before I can go on. When I started this trail last spring, hardly has anybody there. But it is getting a bit crowded lately. 
So, do you go clockwise ? Reason ?
To me it seems to be normal to go counter clockwise, just like car, horse and Olympic racing track. They all go CCW.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Benting said:


> When you enter a circular walking trail, do you go clockwise or counter clockwise ? Have been taking this trail in a park, 3 or 4 times a week early in the morning since pandemic. I always walk counter clockwise. I estimate about 85% doing this way. However, there are others going clockwise. It really bugs me that I have to walk through these people, especially there are a few narrow paths that force me to stop and let those people go pass before I can go on. When I started this trail last spring, hardly has anybody there. But it is getting a bit crowded lately.
> So, do you go clockwise ? Reason ?
> To me it seems to be normal to go counter clockwise, just like car, horse and Olympic racing track. They all go CCW.


Traffic circles are also CCW, but if they didn't put a sign ...


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> Traffic circles are also CCW, but if they didn't put a sign ...


That's because we drive on the right. It would make no sense to have clockwise traffic circles when driving on the right.

In places where they drive on the left, traffic circles are clockwise.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Traffic circles are also CCW, but if they didn't put a sign ...


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

MrBlackhill said:


> That's because we drive on the right. It would make no sense to have clockwise traffic circles when driving on the right.
> 
> In places where they drive on the left, traffic circles are clockwise.


Guess those people walk CW are most likely from left hand drive countries.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Benting said:


> When you enter a circular walking trail, do you go clockwise or counter clockwise ? Have been taking this trail in a park, 3 or 4 times a week early in the morning since pandemic. I always walk counter clockwise. I estimate about 85% doing this way. However, there are others going clockwise. It really bugs me that I have to walk through these people, especially there are a few narrow paths that force me to stop and let those people go pass before I can go on. When I started this trail last spring, hardly has anybody there. But it is getting a bit crowded lately.
> So, do you go clockwise ? Reason ?
> To me it seems to be normal to go counter clockwise, just like car, horse and Olympic racing track. They all go CCW.


Depends which hemisphere your in!....lol.

Fun/Educational video -
Uganda At The Equator - Water Experiment | Coriolis Effect - YouTube


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Retiredguy said:


> Depends which hemisphere your in!....lol.
> 
> Fun/Educational video -
> Uganda At The Equator - Water Experiment | Coriolis Effect - YouTube


Fake ! I'll believe if that person use the same basin and level it to demonstrate at all 3 locations. 
Checkout some of the comments.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Benting said:


> Fake ! I'll believe if that person use the same basin and level it to demonstrate at all 3 locations.
> Checkout some of the comments.


Yes the fun demonstration was likely a fake but the clorois effect is real but very mild. Hurricaines, because of their mass, in the southern hemisphere are generally known to rotate in one direction and opposite in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Benting you'd like the place I go for walks. Because of c19 the trails now have directional arrows.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Benting said:


> Fake ! I'll believe if that person use the same basin and level it to demonstrate at all 3 locations.
> Checkout some of the comments.


The effect is not that strong. They are probably manipulated (my guess the spouts were corkscrewed) to produce those effects.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Retiredguy said:


> Benting you'd like the place I go for walks. Because of c19 the trails now have directional arrows.


CCW or CW ?

Anybody here in this forum usually go CW and may be from left drive countries ?


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Benting said:


> CCW or CW ?
> 
> Anybody here in this forum usually go CW and may be from left drive countries ?


Where i go the arrows are cw ...come to think of it.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Today I'm simply noting how we live in a world where everything must go faster, as I am now always listening to informative YouTube videos at playback speed 2x. Every minute counts, as I'm watching 20-minute videos in 10 minutes. I guess I'm now so much used to 2x that I could even push it further if it was possible. Pretty proud of myself as English is not my native language. I'm even multitasking and catching only on specific keywords of important information.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

What the... wow.

Either they make too much money and it's simpler that way, or they made a mistake.

I called a company for a spare part for our tissue holder for our new bathroom. Don't judge me - it's because my wife wanted a very specific look (gold) - that tissue holder is worth US$209.

The spare part that was missing is certainly worth just a few pennies or even less due to mass production, as it's just a tiny mounting part, no special finish, it's a hidden part.

We called them to order that spare part. No problem, they would send it (free).

Today my wife tells me "hey, we received the spare part!". I look at the box, it's way too big in my opinion. I grab the box, it's way to heavy in my opinion.

They sent us the entire tissue holder! I guess I'll try to sell it... and tell the buyer that there's a missing mounting part...


----------

